# Tesla Arcade Controllers (was TeslAtari)



## wst88

Any recommendations on a Game Controler that is comparable with TeslAtari?


----------



## Milo

Came here to ask this question (sorry, low content post).


----------



## 2Kap

Tried using this generic bootleg controller for pole position and could only get the gas and brake to work. Lol


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Wired xbox controller is rumored to work. Don't have the firmware update yet, cannot validate it.

I would think an analogue controller would be better for pole position? Or maybe the game reads all inputs as binary on/off, in which case it wont make a difference.


----------



## TrevP

I have a USB XBOX controller but sadly I can't test it given I have the older MCU in my Model X which doesn't support game controllers (it's not in the release notes)


----------



## Allan

Anyone have a joystick recommendation??


----------



## Allan

I just tried 3 generic controllers, no luck. Gamestop has some that are for PCs but each has it's own driver so we kinda need to know what driver Telsa used.


----------



## 2Kap

Just bought this on Amazon, since i've seen posts that say XBOX One controllers work. Hopefully it works. Will post back on Friday when it gets delivered.


----------



## LUXMAN

I found am Atari type stick on AMAZON with a USB, but am hesitant to try it as it has bad reviews. Essentially breaks internally. I wonder if Tesla will have a branded one in the Tesla Store eventually that works with all games. That would be fun to have.


----------



## 2Kap

LUXMAN said:


> I wonder if Tesla will have a branded one in the Tesla Store eventually that works with all games. That would be fun to have.


I was thinking this too! haha.
Knowing them they'd charge $50 for it, and it'd sell out in 30 minutes.


----------



## JWardell

I ordered a wireless USB controller on Amazon, and I have another wired one. I'll report back once I test this weekend.
Thought I must say, the steering wheel/brake combo work very well!


----------



## LUXMAN

2Kap said:


> I was thinking this too! haha.
> Knowing them they'd charge $50 for it, and it'd sell out in 30 minutes.


YEP. I know I would


----------



## LUXMAN

JWardell said:


> I ordered a wireless USB controller on Amazon, and I have another wired one. I'll report back once I test this weekend.
> Thought I must say, the steering wheel/brake combo work very well!


Yeah, it did but a bit touchy on the steering. Plus it was turning the wheels and I would rather not do that on my Epoxy Garage floor when I sneak out to play


----------



## JWardell

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, it did but a bit touchy on the steering. Plus it was turning the wheels and I would rather not do that on my Epoxy Garage floor when I sneak out to play


Apparently you forget how incredibly difficult it was to steer these games back in the day. I'd say they're emulating it perfectly 

Note that Tesla gives your a [Steering] TOO MUCH warning if you do turn the wheel far enough to start rubbing the rubber. Just like in the old days, a light force is all that is required.


----------



## LUXMAN

JWardell said:


> Apparently you forget how incredibly difficult it was to steer these games back in the day. I'd say they're emulating it perfectly
> 
> Note that Tesla gives your a [Steering] TOO MUCH warning if you do turn the wheel far enough to start rubbing the rubber. Just like in the old days, a light force is all that is required.


That is true. It was always touchy. But even the small movements I could hear the tires on the floor.


----------



## littlD

Allan said:


> I just tried 3 generic controllers, no luck. Gamestop has some that are for PCs but each has it's own driver so we kinda need to know what driver Telsa used.


PS3 controllers don't work (that's what I have), but PS4 or XBOX do


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/a7mv6n


----------



## Jay79

I just ran into Best Buy and purchased an Xbox controller for $45, works perfectly!


----------



## Long Ranger

littlD said:


> PS3 controllers don't work (that's what I have), but PS4 or XBOX do
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/a7mv6n


Yep, just verified with a PS4 controller. Just a few minutes of testing so far, but my initial reaction is that it seems to work well with Asteroids, but joystick is too sensitive with Centipede and not sensitive enough with Pole Position.


----------



## ravisorg

I've been trying to find one of those Atari 2600 style USB controllers to test with. If anyone has one please let us know if it works (and the brand). 🙂

(Or if anyone has one of these <http://www.2600-daptor.com/> with an original controller to try even better!)


----------



## Karl Sun

2Kap said:


> Tried using this generic bootleg controller for pole position and could only get the gas and brake to work. Lol


 What else could one possibly need beyond throttle and brake?? Horn?


----------



## 2Kap

Karl Sun said:


> What else could one possibly need beyond throttle and brake?? Horn?


Turn the wheels perhaps? lol.


----------



## TMK26

I ordered the AmazonBasics Xbox One Wired Controller ($19.99 from Amazon...duh). It will arrive tomorrow. I hope it works.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

I got the firmware last night, works great with an xbox controller. Anybody know how to shift to hi gear with the controller, while playing pole position?

My only complaint with the xbox controller is its a little overkill for these simple games. Also a little large to stow in the center console with other junk. If somebody finds a smaller controller that's good for these games, please share.


----------



## Jay79

nonStopSwagger said:


> I got the firmware last night, works great with an xbox controller. Anybody know how to shift to hi gear with the controller, while playing pole position?
> 
> My only complaint with the xbox controller is its a little overkill for these simple games. Also a little large to stow in the center console with other junk. If somebody finds a smaller controller that's good for these games, please share.


It is an overkill but perhaps we will get more advanced games in the future. Maybe Tesla will just start making their own games!


----------



## tim-sutherland

TMK26 said:


> I ordered the AmazonBasics Xbox One Wired Controller ($19.99 from Amazon...duh). It will arrive tomorrow. I hope it works.


I bought this one too, arriving Friday also.


----------



## Tombolian

JWardell said:


> Apparently you forget how incredibly difficult it was to steer these games back in the day. I'd say they're emulating it perfectly  Just like in the old days, a light force is all that is required.


Actually, that's not quite correct.
The real Pole Position arcade game had a completely free-spinning wheel that you could spin as far as you wanted. The 2nd left turn on the course required spinning the wheel like mad and feathering the shifter to avoid flying off the right side of the road.
You might be remembering RoadBlasters.


----------



## JWardell

Tombolian said:


> Actually, that's not quite correct.
> The real Pole Position arcade game had a completely free-spinning wheel that you could spin as far as you wanted. The 2nd left turn on the course required spinning the wheel like mad and feathering the shifter to avoid flying off the right side of the road.
> You might be remembering RoadBlasters.


It was rare I had an opportunity to play in a proper arcade...most of my memories were on NES, and of course tilting the controller and my body as much as possible to each side because that of course was going to help turn more than mashing the left and right buttons


----------



## Tombolian

JWardell said:


> It was rare I had an opportunity to play in a proper arcade...most of my memories were on NES, and of course tilting the controller and my body as much as possible to each side because that of course was going to help turn more than mashing the left and right buttons


Now THAT seems entirely accurate! I can relate!


----------



## JWardell

I can't believe it, but I bought this $15 wireless game controller and it works perfectly!
Works with all games with left analog stick, and supports all three buttons for Missile Command. The only issue is Pole Position as it barely steers but that may be an issue with all controllers (they want you to use the wheel). It does do both gas and brake though.
Works great plugged into my USB hub so I can just leave it plugged in. The controller runs off AAs and has a real on/off switch so I can just leave it in there.


----------



## Tombolian

Heh, I wonder who else just bought that (besides me). Only 7 left at that link!


----------



## JWardell

Tombolian said:


> Heh, I wonder who else just bought that (besides me). Only 7 left at that link!


Note there are several colors to choose from each with their own stock


----------



## nonStopSwagger

JWardell said:


> I can't believe it, but I bought this $15 wireless game controller and it works perfectly!
> Works with all games with left analog stick, and supports all three buttons for Missile Command. The only issue is Pole Position as it barely steers but that may be an issue with all controllers (they want you to use the wheel). It does do both gas and brake though.
> Works great plugged into my USB hub so I can just leave it plugged in. The controller runs off AAs and has a real on/off switch so I can just leave it in there.


I think Pole position is just going to be poor for steering with everything, even the cars wheel. Feels like the input is binary for that game. To turn harder, you just click left or right for a longer period.

Some questions for you. Does that controller you linked fit in the center console? Also does it shift gears in Pole position.


----------



## JWardell

nonStopSwagger said:


> I think Pole position is just going to be poor for steering with everything, even the cars wheel. Feels like the input is binary for that game. To turn harder, you just click left or right for a longer period.
> 
> Some questions for you. Does that controller you linked fit in the center console? Also does it shift gears in Pole position.


It fits well inside the console. I couldn't find a way to shift gears, but I don't think I tried everything as I was trying to figure out steering. With or without shifting, you're not getting far without steering


----------



## 2Kap

Sadly my fancy retro controller isn't getting any power. It works when I plug it into a windows laptop. I suspect some kind of driver needs to download or something. Debating on sending it back or maybe hoping Tesla adds more controller support in the future.


----------



## tim-sutherland

The $20 Amazon basics Xbox 360 controller works well, although it has the same issue with pole position. 

Now if only you could play music in the background while playing games that would be awesome.


----------



## ravisorg

The "Diswoe Xbox 360 Controller Wired USB Game Controller For Microsoft Xbox & Slim 360 PC Windows 7- Black" works perfectly - ordered from amazon and confirmed it today.

Unfortunately my fights stick controller (which is huge but very arcade feely) does not. Some of the buttons work in ps4 mode but the stick doesn't. 🙁


----------



## Tombolian

JWardell said:


> I can't believe it, but I bought this $15 wireless game controller and it works perfectly!


Can confirm that this controller works. Thanks JWardell! I had a minor issue where I thought I would need an axis-zeroing adjustment (lacking) because it kept drifting left in Centipede and Millipede, but after futzing with it for a while and a few resets, it all seemed to clear itself up and works perfectly now. Yea!


----------



## Nom

I think I missed something -- what do you all plug the USB cord into? I see two USB ports for the back seat. I'm not thinking that would work. Where's the one that would interact with the games?


----------



## garsh

Nom said:


> I think I missed something -- what do you all plug the USB cord into? I see two USB ports for the back seat. I'm not thinking that would work. Where's the one that would interact with the games?


The front USB ports, where you plug in the phone charging cables.


----------



## LUXMAN

JWardell said:


> I can't believe it, but I bought this $15 wireless game controller and it works perfectly!
> Works with all games with left analog stick, and supports all three buttons for Missile Command. The only issue is Pole Position as it barely steers but that may be an issue with all controllers (they want you to use the wheel). It does do both gas and brake though.
> Works great plugged into my USB hub so I can just leave it plugged in. The controller runs off AAs and has a real on/off switch so I can just leave it in there.


Well thanks @JWardell ! Now I had to go and order one! In RED of course.  
Luckily I have one more open spot on my USB hub. So I hope it works there so I can still get fast charging from my JEDA on the left side


----------



## TMK26

tim-sutherland said:


> The $20 Amazon basics Xbox 360 controller works well, although it has the same issue with pole position.


I concur. The Amazon controller works well on all games except for Pole Position. I can use the gas and I can steer, but can't figure a way to shift gears. I use the steering wheel roller to switch gears.


----------



## Tombolian

These are stupid-cheap (inexpensive, and hopefully not the other way). My brother hadn't even heard of using a remote control for the games so I had to give him my white one (for his white M3). In for red!


----------



## LUXMAN

JWardell said:


> I can't believe it, but I bought this $15 wireless game controller and it works perfectly!
> Works with all games with left analog stick, and supports all three buttons for Missile Command. The only issue is Pole Position as it barely steers but that may be an issue with all controllers (they want you to use the wheel). It does do both gas and brake though.
> Works great plugged into my USB hub so I can just leave it plugged in. The controller runs off AAs and has a real on/off switch so I can just leave it in there.


Ok. So what am I doing wrong? I plugged in to the USB and turned on the controller. But can't get it to control the game. Is there a setting somewhere I am missing?


----------



## Jay79

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. So what am I doing wrong? I plugged in to the USB and turned on the controller. But can't get it to control the game. Is there a setting somewhere I am missing?


You have to have it plugged in before you launch the Atari app.


----------



## LUXMAN

Jay79 said:


> You have to have it plugged in before you launch the Atari app.


I did that and had the controller on. RED light was on. 
Guess I will have to try again I the morning. Is there a setting on the game or is it automatic? Cuz I didn't see one


----------



## Jay79

LUXMAN said:


> I did that and had the controller on. RED light was on.
> Guess I will have to try again I the morning. Is there a setting on the game or is it automatic? Cuz I didn't see one


Automatic, plug and play. I bought an Xbox controller from Best Buy and it worked perfectly


----------



## Tombolian

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. So what am I doing wrong? I plugged in to the USB and turned on the controller. But can't get it to control the game. Is there a setting somewhere I am missing?


OK Luxman, I feel your pain. This morning while supercharging, I could not get my controller to work correctly more than 1 time out of about 75. I can't figure out what I did correctly several times the other day, and only 1 time this morning, but since troubleshooting, haven't gotten to work correctly again since. My new red one is arriving tomorrow so I'll have a second unit to test from and will report back accordingly.


----------



## LUXMAN

Tombolian said:


> OK Luxman, I feel your pain. This morning while supercharging, I could not get my controller to work correctly more than 1 time out of about 75. I can't figure out what I did correctly several times the other day, and only 1 time this morning, but since troubleshooting, haven't gotten to work correctly again since. My new red one is arriving tomorrow so I'll have a second unit to test from and will report back accordingly.


Are you using any type of hub or are you plugged directly into the USB port?


----------



## LUXMAN

As my father would say, I guess I was holding my mouth wrong. I got it to work this morning. And with the hub! Let the games begin!

But how to shift in Pole Position?


----------



## Tombolian

LUXMAN said:


> As my father would say, I guess I was holding my mouth wrong. I got it to work this morning. And with the hub! Let the games begin!
> 
> But how to shift in Pole Position?


Great! but no, no shifting in Pole Position. I can't steer the darn thing with any level of control whatsoever so I've been avoiding that game.


----------



## 1tallguy

Shoot! My new joystick doesn't work-maybe the next update?! Plugged into the front usb and everything...


----------



## Tombolian

Tombolian said:


> OK Luxman, I feel your pain. This morning while supercharging, I could not get my controller to work correctly more than 1 time out of about 75. I can't figure out what I did correctly several times the other day, and only 1 time this morning, but since troubleshooting, haven't gotten to work correctly again since. My new red one is arriving tomorrow so I'll have a second unit to test from and will report back accordingly.


Got it! For the record, this particular controller must be plugged in and have a solid red led indicating it's connected before you launch the game. I was having trouble indeed with a splitter that I didn't even have the controller connected to. Took the splitter out and the controller started working fine... every time. Strange, but whatever, it works.


----------



## Strangely

Just for 5h1ts and giggles, I just tried a playstation 1 era Namco Negcon controller with a PS to USB adapter and it worked. Not practical to use, since you have to twist it (there is no analogue control) quite far, but it works.


----------



## C64fan

OK, I still can't get the above ($15 XFUNY) controller to work. I've tried everything I can think of. I've used both ports, with and without a hub, tried connecting before starting the game, etc. Since the directions are ALMOST written in English, can someone tell me the exact procedure to get it to pair to the usb dongle? Turning it on gives me two flashing lights until they go dark. Pressing the home button a few times gets them to flash quickly for a few seconds, then slowly, then they go dark. Thanks!


----------



## LUXMAN

C64fan said:


> OK, I still can't get the above ($15 XFUNY) controller to work. I've tried everything I can think of. I've used both ports, with and without a hub, tried connecting before starting the game, etc. Since the directions are ALMOST written in English, can someone tell me the exact procedure to get it to pair to the usb dongle? Turning it on gives me two flashing lights until they go dark. Pressing the home button a few times gets them to flash quickly for a few seconds, then slowly, then they go dark. Thanks!


This is all I do.....
1. with the USB dongle already in the port....Turn on the controller. One steady red light on the controller illuminates










2. Open the games app.
3. start a game and it just works. 
I don't know why you are getting 2 flashing. Maybe remove the batteries and USB and reinsert.
I am sure you used new batteries, but maybe you have a bad one....


----------



## C64fan

Thanks.. I just figured out what the problem is. All of a sudden, my two front USB ports seem to be dead. No dashcam, no music, no phone charging. Ugh.


----------



## LUXMAN

C64fan said:


> Thanks.. I just figured out what the problem is. All of a sudden, my two front USB ports seem to be dead. No dashcam, no music, no phone charging. Ugh.


Oh
Try the 2 finger reset


----------



## Defjukie

C64fan said:


> Thanks.. I just figured out what the problem is. All of a sudden, my two front USB ports seem to be dead. No dashcam, no music, no phone charging. Ugh.


I've had this happen to my USB ports and to my 12V port. Usually comes back once I've let the car sleep for a while.

Anyone have a recommendation for a wired controller that works decently?


----------



## MJJ

Is it weird that pole position works for me using the *brake* pedal instead of the gas? The whole time complaining “you can’t drive! You’re plugged in!” Lol


----------



## MOGI81

Which controller type is better compatible with the TM3 Atari?


----------



## Bokonon

MOGI81 said:


> Which controller type is better compatible with the TM3 Atari?


Welcome to M3OC. 

I've moved your question into a thread where people are discussing which controllers are compatible with the Atari games -- see some of the responses above for ideas and troubleshooting. Among other options, Xbox and PS3 controllers seem to work well (but not PS3).


----------



## japhule

I picked up the XFUNY controller based on this thread. The controller works but there's an issue with the controller's button configuration. USB gamepads usually register the four main buttons as buttons 1, 2, 3 and 4, but for some reason, this controller registers it's main 4 buttons as 1, 2, 4 and 5 (there's no button that acts as button 3). I tested the controller on my PC to confirm what buttons are being pressed and all the physical buttons on the controller works, but there isn't one that registers as button 3.

I noticed this issue while playing Asteroids where button 3 is used to teleport and to confirm your high score initials (move on to next initial). None of the buttons on the XFUNY would get me to teleport or properly enter in my initials.

It's possible that my controller could be defective. Is anyone else noticing this issue?


----------



## japhule

Wired controllers work but I want to find a better wireless solution (since my XFUNY doesn't register button 3). I can confirm that my original xbox one controller works via USB and PS3 controller does not. However, I picked up the 8bitdo USB bluetooth receiver that supports several wireless controllers (8bitdo controllers, xbox one s bluetooth, ps4, ps3, wii, etc) and can confirm that it works with car. I paired my PS3 controller with the receiver and it works with my M3 now. I plan to get the 8bitdo wireless snes controller to confirm if that works next, I prefer to have a controller with a dpad instead of the analog.


----------



## LUXMAN

japhule said:


> I picked up the XFUNY controller based on this thread. The controller works but there's an issue with the controller's button configuration. USB gamepads usually register the four main buttons as buttons 1, 2, 3 and 4, but for some reason, this controller registers it's main 4 buttons as 1, 2, 4 and 5 (there's no button that acts as button 3). I tested the controller on my PC to confirm what buttons are being pressed and all the physical buttons on the controller works, but there isn't one that registers as button 3.
> 
> I noticed this issue while playing Asteroids where button 3 is used to teleport and to confirm your high score initials (move on to next initial). None of the buttons on the XFUNY would get me to teleport or properly enter in my initials.
> 
> It's possible that my controller could be defective. Is anyone else noticing this issue?


I am not a regular gamer, so I don't know about other controllers, but as stated above, I have that controller. 
I was actually playing Asteroids with it yesterday while the wife was in a store.
I used the X button for Hyperspace, the A to fire and B for Thrust, and it worked great.


----------



## japhule

LUXMAN said:


> I am not a regular gamer, so I don't know about other controllers, but as stated above, I have that controller.
> I was actually playing Asteroids with it yesterday while the wife was in a store.
> I used the X button for Hyperspace, the A to fire and B for Thrust, and it worked great.


Thanks. Sounds like yours is working fine. Mine must be defective.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Anybody try the wireless 8bitdo controllers? I gather you need their Bluetooth adapter too.

Do they work? Which one plays best with the Tesla games?


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Answering my own question. 8bitdo controllers work, if they have an analog stick. Old style d-pad only ones do not.


----------



## japhule

nonStopSwagger said:


> Answering my own question. 8bitdo controllers work, if they have an analog stick. Old style d-pad only ones do not.


Thanks... Was hoping to try the dpad only pads (which I prefer over analog). Just to confirm, the Bluetooth dpad only ones weren't working? I tried the snes dpad controllers but realized they were non Bluetooth versions and would not pair with the separate 8bitdo Bluetooth adapter.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

japhule said:


> Thanks... Was hoping to try the dpad only pads (which I prefer over analog). Just to confirm, the Bluetooth dpad only ones weren't working? I tried the snes dpad controllers but realized they were non Bluetooth versions and would not pair with the separate 8bitdo Bluetooth adapter.


Correct. D-pad only controllers will pair, some buttons function, but d-pad does not work. This is true for snes style wireless controllers I tested.

My 8bitdo pro Bluetooth controller pairs no problem with the 8bitdo Bluetooth adapter plugged into the car, but d-pad is not recognized. Only the analog stick and various buttons for shooting etc.

Only thing I don't like with the analog controllers (probably true for all), the stick is too sensitive for some games. Millipede is impossible to play well, cannot line up with a target easily.


----------



## garsh

nonStopSwagger said:


> Only thing I don't like with the controller analog stick is it's too sensitive for some games. Millipede is impossible to play well, cannoline up with a target easily.


Has anybody tried a trackball?

If there's a trackball that works, I might get one just to play centipede/millipede.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> Has anybody tried a trackball?
> 
> If there's a trackball that works, I might get one just to play centipede/millipede.


OOOOOOooooooo….that would help with Missile Command too!


----------



## Ryanwins

I got my PS3 controller working with the 8bitdo (grey) bluetooth adaptor. It took some tweaking but I had to first install the 8bitdo software on a windows pc. reboot the PC to advanced startup, choose troubleshoot, then advanced options, startup settings, and restart. After the restart choose option 7 "Disable driver signature enforcement". Reboot into windows connect the ps3 controller to your pc, install the drivers, and you should be able to pair the 8bitdo with your ps3 controller. then take the 8bitdo, and the ps3 controller and connect it directly to one of the usb ports in the model 3. Press the ps button on the controller and it will pair with the 8bitdo. Launch TeslAtari and choose your game.


----------



## Sumiguchi

I ordered a USB knockoff of the Super NES controller








but instead they shipped a USB knockoff of the NES controller.









It works with every game except:

2048 - doesn't work at all. Hope they add D-Pad support.
Super Breakout - only get 3 positions using the dpad - far left, middle, far right <DOH>
 Since there are only 2 buttons, it only controls the right and middle missile basis in missile command.

But I'm happy to say that it actually make these games a LOT more fun to play! This NES controller is so compact that it's easy to stow.

On the fence about just keeping the NES controller or returning it to get the SNES one.

Wondering about all you maniacs  that are getting wireless controllers when you are a foot away from the screen and the usb port!?!!?


----------



## Nom

Hi all - I’m really enjoying the new racing game and love the idea of racing with my kids. To do so I need a controller that works well for that game. Recommendations?


----------



## Sumiguchi

Nom said:


> Hi all - I'm really enjoying the new racing game and love the idea of racing with my kids. To do so I need a controller that works well for that game. Recommendations?


I dont' think Beach Buggy Racing 2 supports a controller yet, but read somewhere that it is coming. I actually find the touch screen controls work really well.

I recently got the 8bitdo wired controller and it works great for most of the classic atari games (Breakout - not so much). You have to use the stick (not dpad) as was previously mentioned in this thread. This controller is really high quality compared to the NES knockoff... though that one works well with most of the atari games as well.


----------



## littlD

Sumiguchi said:


> I dont' think Beach Buggy Racing 2 supports a controller yet, but read somewhere that it is coming.


2019.28.1 or higher supports this.


----------



## Nom

@Sumiguchi and @littlD - thank you.

Sumiguchi - when you get 28.1 can you confirm the controller works with Beach buggie? If so, I will buy it.

Thank you!


----------



## Love

It's been almost 2 months since this thread was posted in and there's this new Cuphead game coming out that I've heard you have to have a controller for, so am going to bump it. I've still yet to make the plunge and buy a controller.

Looking for a recommendation based on my 2 simple requirements :
- Doesn't need to be wireless.
- I've been a Playstation user for a decent amount of time and so would prefer that form factor (have read the PS3 and PS4 controllers do not work).


----------



## 2Kap

I have 2 of these controllers:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-2-4G-Game-Controller-Joystick-for-PS3-PC-Android-TV-Tablets-Phone-US/163727929552?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

connected to this hub:

and I cannot confirm or deny if they work with Cuphead, and Beach buggy racing 

You can get the same ones for a bit more on amazon here:


----------



## JWardell

The cheap wireless controller I bought back at the beginning of this thread has been working great for CupHead


----------



## Love

JWardell said:


> The cheap wireless controller I bought back at the beginning of this thread has been working great for CupHead


Pffft, actually READ the thread? Lame. 😎
😂😂😂

Thank you @2Kap and @JWardell ... ordered!

Edit: Although I did find a link that had Prime attached to it for like $1.50 more... so I can have it Saturday versus mid October.


----------



## 2Kap

I bought my controllers and hub off of your recommendation. Couldn't be happier. @JWardell


----------



## Sumiguchi

Nom said:


> @Sumiguchi and @littlD - thank you.
> 
> Sumiguchi - when you get 28.1 can you confirm the controller works with Beach buggie? If so, I will buy it.
> 
> Thank you!


Yes it works well! The gas...ahem... I mean accelerator is on or off - because the right shoulder button appears to be digital but works a-ok. It's nice that it's tiny, but can get a little uncomfortable 5 or 6 games in. I may try a bigger controller for my 2nd and let the kids use this one.


----------



## japhule

Interesting that the dpad works with Cuphead, but not Atari games.


----------



## 3V Pilot

I have an X-box style, wired USB controller that was working on and off with the older arcade games. Now it doesn't work at all. Please post here if you have a controller that works, what you like about it or don't like and a link to where it can be bought. Also please make sure it works with the new V10 Cuphead game!


----------



## GDN

We've got this one and it works good for Cuphead. I'm reading there are some wireless ones now working, but this one is pretty cheap and on Amazon.


I will note it worked well with the Beta version of SW. Have not tested since the Production release was installed.


----------



## 3V Pilot

GDN said:


> We've got this one and it works good for Cuphead. I'm reading there are some wireless ones now working, but this one is pretty cheap and on Amazon.
> 
> I will note it worked well with the Beta version of SW. Have not tested since the Production release was installed.


Perfect, that is just what I'm looking for. If you get a chance please confirm it still works. The one I had would work with some SW releases but not with others, it was really hit or miss.


----------



## motocoder

Did the link get removed?


----------



## Tchris

3V Pilot said:


> I have an X-box style, wired USB controller that was working on and off with the older arcade games. Now it doesn't work at all. Please post here if you have a controller that works, what you like about it or don't like and a link to where it can be bought. Also please make sure it works with the new V10 Cuphead game!


I bought an XBox 1 controller at Walmart for about $20, and it has been working fine for all games, including Cuphead. I added the Jeda Hub and am using a USB-A to USB-C adapter so that I can use the Jeda USB-C ports. The controller works fine in this configuration as well.


----------



## sduck

My xbox one wired usb controller mostly works, except I can't do the "hold the A button for higher jump" thing - I'm stuck with one jump level and can't get through the tutorial.


----------



## Tchris

sduck said:


> My xbox one wired usb controller mostly works, except I can't do the "hold the A button for higher jump" thing - I'm stuck with one jump level and can't get through the tutorial.


I was able to get through the Cuphead Tutorial using the Xbox one controller. Don't recall offhand what button I used for jumping, but believe it was the A button.


----------



## sduck

Tchris said:


> I was able to get through the Cuphead Tutorial using the Xbox one controller. Don't recall offhand what button I used for jumping, but believe it was the A button.


I might try setting a different button or something - the default is the A button, but I can only get one jump level with that one, no matter how I press it.


----------



## 3V Pilot

With the 32.11 update my controller now works, guess that is at least one thing they fixed with that release!


----------



## 3V Pilot

sduck said:


> I might try setting a different button or something - the default is the A button, but I can only get one jump level with that one, no matter how I press it.


Mine does the same but in that first part of the tutorial they want you to press A then Y (or whatever button makes it zoom over) so that you "zoom" over that high pillar.


----------



## 3V Pilot

motocoder said:


> Did the link get removed?


The link is still there. I know this site sometimes doesn't always show the links. Not sure why, maybe somebody else knows.......


----------



## Tchris

sduck said:


> I might try setting a different button or something - the default is the A button, but I can only get one jump level with that one, no matter how I press it.


Went out to the car and went through the tutorial again. So, like you said, you hit the A button to jump. When you come to the Pink Objects you hit A to jump up and grab them, then hit A again right when you are over the Pink Object, and you will jump higher. So, toggle forward at the same time and it will get you on top of the high objects.


----------



## garsh

motocoder said:


> Did the link get removed?


Turn off your ad blocker.


----------



## motocoder

garsh said:


> Turn off your ad blocker.


That was it. Thank you.


----------



## japhule

Using xbox one wireless bluetooth controller with 8bitdo bluetooth adapter. Works well with Cuphead. Both the analog and dpad works on Cuphead.


----------



## motocoder

I had an older Xbox wireless controller. The wireless didn't work, but I connected it up using the USB port these controllers have, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## motocoder

Actually, it’s possible that the XBox controller will work in wireless mode; the controller I was testing with doesn't have a battery in it. I'll have to try it with the battery tomorrow.


----------



## Love

JWardell said:


> The cheap wireless controller I bought back at the beginning of this thread has been working great for CupHead


Alright, got this controller and it works for all the games but BB2 and Cuphead. In Cuphead, I can navigate some of the menus with it but not the Options, Controls screen, nor can I play the game. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Numbersix

I bought the Amazonbasics Xbox one wired USB controller for $24 and it works great. I have a model 3 w 2019.32.11 and FSD. In fact I’m buying a second one so I can play Cuphead in 2 player mode. I need all the help I can get! Really fun game!


----------



## 2Kap

Lovesword said:


> Alright, got this controller and it works for all the games but BB2 and Cuphead. In Cuphead, I can navigate some of the menus with it but not the Options, Controls screen, nor can I play the game. What am I doing wrong here?


not sure. I have two of these controls and they both work without any issues. Maybe see if you can exchange it for another one?


----------



## motocoder

Numbersix said:


> I bought the Amazonbasics Xbox one wired USB controller for $24 and it works great. I have a model 3 w 2019.32.11 and FSD. In fact I'm buying a second one so I can play Cuphead in 2 player mode. I need all the help I can get! Really fun game!


Perfect. I'm going to buy one of those so I can play my wife in dune buggy racer


----------



## Love

2Kap said:


> not sure. I have two of these controls and they both work without any issues. Maybe see if you can exchange it for another one?


Yeah, if your two just work fine right out of the box without doing anything, then this thing is going back to Amazon. Return initiated.


----------



## Mark S.

sduck said:


> I might try setting a different button or something - the default is the A button, but I can only get one jump level with that one, no matter how I press it.


Any luck with getting the extended jump on the controller? I am having the same problem with the "A" button not doing the higher jump when held, remapping to a different button doesn't seem to make a difference for me; I am using a wireless controller.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Mark S. said:


> Any luck with getting the extended jump on the controller? I am having the same problem with the "A" button not doing the higher jump when held, remapping to a different button doesn't seem to make a difference for me; I am using a wireless controller.


I posted above about this problem and in the tutorial it doesn't go any higher, here is the answer above if that is the part you are attempting to get past.......

"Mine does the same but in that first part of the tutorial they want you to press A then Y (or whatever button makes it zoom over) so that you "zoom" over that high pillar."


----------



## sduck

Mark S. said:


> Any luck with getting the extended jump on the controller? I am having the same problem with the "A" button not doing the higher jump when held, remapping to a different button doesn't seem to make a difference for me; I am using a wireless controller.


I find another button combination that worked - but forget what it was, will have to rediscover it. I think the instructions are wrong. Or maybe my controller is funky.


----------



## motocoder

Mark S. said:


> Any luck with getting the extended jump on the controller? I am having the same problem with the "A" button not doing the higher jump when held, remapping to a different button doesn't seem to make a difference for me; I am using a wireless controller.


Are you sure there is supposed to be an extended jump by holding the button? in the training portion of the game you do that high jump by jumping off the lower pedestal and pressing "Y" at the apex of the jump to zoom over. You can also do a high jump by pressing "A" a second time when you're on one of those pink power-up dots.


----------



## sduck

That's what the tutorial says - quick press for a regular jump, long press for a higher jump. No mention of that A+Y combo.


----------



## motocoder

It’s not a combo and this is right in the tutorial where it mentions the “Y” key. I don’t recall seeing anything about a long press on “A” anywhere in the tutorial.


----------



## sduck

Well, there's this - 









But yes, the next part does indeed mention the A+Y thing. Which apparently didn't work for me or something (at first, but I've figured it out). And the Hold A thing isn't any different from a tap at this point. But it doesn't really matter, this is all really nit-picky stuff, it all works, it's all good.


----------



## Love

Going to pick up a Logitech USB cabled controller I saw a father/son team playing two player Cuphead in a YouTube video. I won't link it yet until I know it works but it's $15 at Target. Will report back as I plan to buy it and immediately take it out to the car and try it in the parking lot!


----------



## motocoder

sduck said:


> Well, there's this -
> View attachment 29569
> 
> 
> But yes, the next part does indeed mention the A+Y thing. Which apparently didn't work for me or something (at first, but I've figured it out). And the Hold A thing isn't any different from a tap at this point. But it doesn't really matter, this is all really nit-picky stuff, it all works, it's all good.


Yes, it is confusing. Anyway, the game looks like more of a time investment than I'm interested in for an in-car game.


----------



## Love

https://www.target.com/p/logitech-f310-gamepad/-/A-13670128

This is the one that I bought. In store it was priced $19.99 but they price match their own website which lists it for $14.99. This is a corded controller so that might be a deal breaker for some, but I don't mind that at all. I guess one upside is not having to replace batteries.

One thing I was happily surprised by is that within BB2 and Cuphead, the games adapt to the controller and show which buttons are what control. Example: firing a power up in BB2 was clearly changed to the color and letter of the button from my controller. That might be commonplace with all controllers anymore but I was not expecting it! 😃👍🏼


----------



## ravisorg

Note to self: program an arduino to interface between two “anybrand” wireless controllers (2 player) and the Tesla so we can use two player wireless with whatever we have on hand, hopefully something smaller and slimmer that can fit in the seat back pockets or not take up the whole console.


----------



## 3LECTRIC

Lovesword said:


> https://www.target.com/p/logitech-f310-gamepad/-/A-13670128
> 
> This is the one that I bought. In store it was priced $19.99 but they price match their own website which lists it for $14.99. This is a corded controller so that might be a deal breaker for some, but I don't mind that at all. I guess one upside is not having to replace batteries.
> 
> One thing I was happily surprised by is that within BB2 and Cuphead, the games adapt to the controller and show which buttons are what control. Example: firing a power up in BB2 was clearly changed to the color and letter of the button from my controller. That might be commonplace with all controllers anymore but I was not expecting it! 😃👍🏼


Awesome! Were you able to do the 'A' press for high jump in Cuphead? I have the AmazonBasics XBox Controller and it did 'A' for jump but not 'A' long press for high jump.


----------



## japhule

Should note that the car only has the first level of Cuphead, which contains about 8 stages. After that you get a message to get the full game on pc, xbox or switch.


----------



## Love

3LECTRIC said:


> Awesome! Were you able to do the 'A' press for high jump in Cuphead? I have the AmazonBasics XBox Controller and it did 'A' for jump but not 'A' long press for high jump.


I'll have to try that. I didn't see where a long press does anything in the tutorial. I only did that and a fight level against 3 pissed off veggies! I googled it just now and don't see a high jump. But I do think I'll remap the dash to be close to the jump. Seems those two would be used in combo often. Only thing I saw close to a high jump was a second jump button press when you're on the pink orbs or saving your partners soul!

I felt it really shined on BB2. Not using the steering wheel itself really up'd my game there!


----------



## airbus

Bought this controller in Hongkong for 100HK$ ( around 11$/10€ ) and it works fine. 
Should have bought two of them. But was careful and would have had no other use for it.
The other small grey one which is shown in the very beginning of the thread isn't working for me too. Bought the same first as well.

Here are the pictures of the controller. It is a XBOX USB Controller


----------



## 3V Pilot

Now that I've updated to 32.11.1 my controller no longer works. It's a bit frustrating when every other update works and then it stops working with the next update. Anyone have a controller that has never failed and you've used it with many software updates?


----------



## shareef777

JWardell said:


> The cheap wireless controller I bought back at the beginning of this thread has been working great for CupHead


Sorry to say, but I bought this and it's total crap. Two LEDs light up when turned on and nothing else happens. Replaced batteries with no success. The manual is in pseudo-english and completely worthless. The remote itself is lighter then the batteries I put in! Now I have to go through Amazon for a refund, but have to get the shipper to approve it.

Went ahead and ordered the Xbox wired controller. Hoping to have better luck with that.


----------



## Love

shareef777 said:


> Sorry to say, but I bought this and it's total crap. Two LEDs light up when turned on and nothing else happens. Replaced batteries with no success. The manual is in pseudo-english and completely worthless. The remote itself is lighter then the batteries I put in! Now I have to go through Amazon for a refund, but have to get the shipper to approve it.
> 
> Went ahead and ordered the Xbox wired controller. Hoping to have better luck with that.


Mine wouldn't work either. I'm guessing that's why there's very positive reviews and very negative reviews with not much in the middle... seems quite a lot of people get the "works fine" version where as you and I got the "what a piece of junk" special edition.


----------



## JWardell

shareef777 said:


> Sorry to say, but I bought this and it's total crap. Two LEDs light up when turned on and nothing else happens. Replaced batteries with no success. The manual is in pseudo-english and completely worthless. The remote itself is lighter then the batteries I put in! Now I have to go through Amazon for a refund, but have to get the shipper to approve it.
> 
> Went ahead and ordered the Xbox wired controller. Hoping to have better luck with that.


I did say cheap...
I think the LEDs correspond to the player number or something, and there is some way to select frequency or something when turning it on. Of course I doubt I have the instructions any more. Or it could just be a bad unit. Obviously a quality unit from Microsoft or Logitech is better, if you find it worth your money.


----------



## shareef777

JWardell said:


> I did say cheap...
> I think the LEDs correspond to the player number or something, and there is some way to select frequency or something when turning it on. Of course I doubt I have the instructions any more. Or it could just be a bad unit. Obviously a quality unit from Microsoft or Logitech is better, if you find it worth your money.


I thought it was cheap price (which really isn't much cheaper as I'm grabbing the Xbox looking one for only $5 more).


----------



## Gunn

Grabbed one of these the other day (will try out at lunch today) as my old but faithful controller (10+ years old) didn't work for CupHead.


I'll let you guys know if it works, and if it doesn't then I can always use it for my CNC


----------



## 3V Pilot

Gunn said:


> Grabbed one of these the other day (will try out at lunch today) as my old but faithful controller (10+ years old) didn't work for CupHead.
> 
> 
> I'll let you guys know if it works, and if it doesn't then I can always use it for my CNC


Please let us know if this works, I'm still looking for one that does!


----------



## Ze1000

I am using the 8bitdo wireless adapter with XBox wireless controllers.
It works just fine


----------



## Gunn

3V Pilot said:


> Please let us know if this works, I'm still looking for one that does!


I can confirm that it does indeed work, Cuphead works great and the length of the cable even reaches the back seats.
Might grab a 2nd then I can have some fun with Buggy Racing with a 2nd player...


----------



## 3V Pilot

Gunn said:


> I can confirm that it does indeed work, Cuphead works great and the length of the cable even reaches the back seats.
> Might grab a 2nd then I can have some fun with Buggy Racing with a 2nd player...


Thanks for the update, I did a reboot and my controller started working again. I think I'll buy the one you've got for a second controller though.


----------



## foo

Gunn said:


> I can confirm that it does indeed work, Cuphead works great and the length of the cable even reaches the back seats.
> Might grab a 2nd then I can have some fun with Buggy Racing with a 2nd player...


I bought this controller as well, but for some reason it works for everything except it stops working once I get to the kettle (start) of cuphead. I've tried restarting, etc... can't seem to get it to work. :-/


----------



## Gunn

Strange, I played a few levels last night and everything was working fine on mine


----------



## F0ZZ

Do the Xbox controllers need to be the permanently wired type? I tried an Xbox 360 (wireless) with an adapter cable and it didn’t work. I bought 3 other controllers for PC gaming and nothing. Tesla should really just sell controllers!


----------



## 3V Pilot

F0ZZ said:


> Do the Xbox controllers need to be the permanently wired type? I tried an Xbox 360 (wireless) with an adapter cable and it didn't work. I bought 3 other controllers for PC gaming and nothing. Tesla should really just sell controllers!


I have heard that some wireless controllers work, not sure which ones. Seems to be hit or miss, even with some wired ones. That was the reason I started this thread and I'm hoping people post links to controllers that work.


----------



## F0ZZ

I’m waiting here with you. I don’t want to buy more controllers that don’t work!


----------



## Sumiguchi

F0ZZ said:


> Do the Xbox controllers need to be the permanently wired type? I tried an Xbox 360 (wireless) with an adapter cable and it didn't work. I bought 3 other controllers for PC gaming and nothing. Tesla should really just sell controllers!


If you are talking about the play & charge cable - I believe that's just for charging and playing still uses the wireless connection on the 360.



F0ZZ said:


> I'm waiting here with you. I don't want to buy more controllers that don't work!


I'm very happy with my 8bitdo wired controller. it's small, has a low profile and is high quality. My only complaint is that the shoulder buttons appear to be digital, but that's a-ok with the current game lineup. I know it doesn't work with breakout, but I think it was good with the rest of the retro games. Works great for BBR2 and CupHead.


----------



## garsh

Sumiguchi said:


> I'm very happy with my 8bitdo wired controller. it's small, has a low profile and is high quality.


Available on Amazon:


----------



## Madmolecule

I just ordered the 8bitdo. My cheap controller stopped working in cuphead as soon as I got the magic potion. When I exited the game my bluetooth interface came up showing which devices I had connected for streaming etc. Is it possible to connect a bluetooth controller like 8Bitdo Bluetooth Controller and use it for gaming. That would save me from having to remove my music drive to play.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

I'd like to buy a controller to just keep in the car in the rare event I want to play a video game. Anyone have an opinion on the one that functions properly on the most games? I've noticed plenty of complaints about certain controllers having trouble on certain games. Looking for one that works on all current and hopefully future games.


----------



## Collier007

XBox


----------



## MMMGP

That helps, there’s 3 generations of Xbox with wireless and wired controllers.


----------



## Collier007

I got the Xbox One wired in blue. Here is an amazon link to a black one, but you can pick them up at lots of places for the same price.


----------



## MMMGP

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Jeda Products

Erik from Tesla Inventory did a pretty great video on the game controller setup.


----------



## LUXMAN

1tallguy said:


> Shoot! My new joystick doesn't work-maybe the next update?! Plugged into the front usb and everything...
> 
> View attachment 19852


Did you ever get this ATARI style joystick to work??

Or has anyone had luck in getting a classic ATARI stick or Paddles to work? I was at an Urban SC yesterday and was playing Asteroids and would really like to use a better controller than the "newfangled" one I have


----------



## ateslik

I wanted to do a quick writeup about how I integrated this in my center console in case others are interested.

From the video I bought 2 of the wireless xbox controller receivers


but:

- I didn't want to make a rat nest of wires
- I don't want to unplug and plug it in all the time. It should be "at the ready"
- I still want to charge both phones
- I didn't want to lose sentry mode

So I bought a Jeda Hub and was able to fit it all in the case by using this tiny hub splitter:











Here is how it looks inside:










I had to reboot the car once this was installed for the car to see the hub and power the receivers, but now the receivers come on every time the car is on, and I just need to turn on the wireless xbox controllers when I want to play!

I could also fit my flash stick inside the hub too, but playback was very slow. The Kuxiyan hub seems to be limiting it somehow. So I put the flash stick in the outside port with an angled adapter to keep it flush, which works great at full speed.

I bought some angled pigtails to get the wires up and out of the console, so that I can maximize space. All done it looks like this:










I'm storing my xbox controllers under the lift up padded console:










btw, those rechargable compact flashlights are awesome to have too!


Enjoy!


----------



## F0ZZ

Which Xbox co trollers are those (wireless ones)? I don’t know much about Xbox, so I can’t tell by looking.

nice set up by the way. Very clean.


----------



## ateslik

F0ZZ said:


> Which Xbox co trollers are those (wireless ones)? I don't know much about Xbox, so I can't tell by looking.
> 
> nice set up by the way. Very clean.


They're these ones:


----------

